# Reo Wilde left stinger?



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone has heard anything. Has he really left? This is from Fuse's new product line.
View attachment 917030


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Do you really need to post this in 8 different sub-forums?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Just trying to get an answer. Geeezzzzz

But actually, I can post it in as many as I want to. Do you really have to post your response to a valid question?


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Just tired of fanboys, such as yourself......so I will make every attempt to thwart such threads.....likely if Reo did change you will find some way to knock B-Stinger and profess the greatness of Doinker...it all gets old. Really, it's the reason I try to stay away from AT....all the fanboy man-love.....


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

S4 300-60 said:


> Just tired of fanboys, such as yourself......so I will make every attempt to thwart such threads.....likely if Reo did change you will find some way to knock B-Stinger and profess the greatness of Doinker...it all gets old. Really, it's the reason I try to stay away from AT....all the fanboy man-love.....


Then you really must not be happy with yourself. I am sorry for that but, you have a Hoyt avatar which by virtue makes you a Hoyt fanboy. If you do not want anyone to make such an assumption you need to remove it because when you associate yourself with the "name " of a company you are in essence promoting that company.

I have not said one word about stinger. All I did was ask if he had left. If I wanted to do it the way you talk about I would have said something like "Reo finds a better stab than stinger" or, something along those lines. Whenever someone asks about stabilizers I always mention there are many great ones out there. Most of the time I will name several. Even stinger. Then I will mention what I use and why. If you do not like that or the fairness in which it was done. Then by all means just keep on keeping on.

When it gets to where a person can not ask a simple question, it is time to shut it down.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Just seems like every other thread of yours involves showing off some new Doinker product followed by a raving post about how great it is.......but I must have you confused with someone else...the guy i am thinking of posts pictures of his and his wifes bow with Doinkers on them seemingly every other day. Sorry for the confusion...

P.S. We can shut it down......fine by me.....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

:fencing::laser::set1_punch:


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

OMG a Pro left one company for another!!!!!!! The sky is falling the sky is falling.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

I feel like you do. I shoot in the Pro Division and am competitive with these guys.......we don't care what anyone else shoots. Nor does 90% of the archery world. Some people, unrelated to the situation, decide that it is a huge deal when someone changes equipment and broadcast it to the world like it's headline news...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Shouldn't this have been asked in the nfaa pro section???


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

bhtr3D you are correct sir. I don't believe Reo participates in 3D. Probably would have been better asked in the NFAA section. But I still say the sky is falling the sky is falling.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

So I asked in the wrong section. Not saying it is the end of the world as we know it. Just saw it and was wondering if he has indeed left. Or, could it be since he is a Hoyt staff shooter and Hoyt owns Fuse, is it a photo op? Still no answers.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bubba Dean said:


> OMG a Pro left one company for another!!!!!!! The sky is falling the sky is falling.


 been so long since we had rain in indiana bubba gets a little shower and thinks its the sky falling...then again, he could be right, i guess.

(hmmmm....is it possible that stinger left Reo????):wink:


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I have no idea, but seeing this pic, I would say it is a good possibility. Sorry to change the subject, BUT, I have always been intrigued by the fact that a shooter of Reo's level wears an arm guard. 99% of people say, "If you're hitting your arm, you're doing something wrong." What's your take? (just looking for one opinion, not a thread jack)


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah I know. He leans back also. But, if it works for him so be it.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> Yeah I know. He leans back also. But, if it works for him so be it.


This quote is why I hate the "hows my form", everyone has a different form so no one on AT really needs to give form advise! Just my $0.02!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Exactly. I only say it as humor because here is a guy that has been shooting a long time, winning a long time, and can outshoot probably 99% of us on any given day. But, when people look at him, they will always say "His DL is too long. Look how he is leaning back". It is hilarious.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

What 3d shoot does Reo shoot and why put this in 3d section?
DB


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> What 3d shoot does Reo shoot and why put this in 3d section?
> DB


Redding??? 

J/k with you db


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> What 3d shoot does Reo shoot and why put this in 3d section?
> DB


 Not that it matters but, because maybe someone that knows him hangs out here and does not visit the general section.

Think that might be a good enough reason for you?


----------



## The Answer (Sep 25, 2010)

:mg::mg::mg:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

One thing in Archery will never change whether pro or wanna be; it doesn't take much to get ones panties in a wad.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

no reo did not leave stinger it was just for a photo opt. go the to usa home page and you can see his pic he is shoting stingers


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Aaron Groce said:


> no reo did not leave stinger it was just for a photo opt. go the to usa home page and you can see his pic he is shoting stingers



Reo, already posted on AT that he is shooting different stabs..atleast i think i read it or i was dreaming.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> Shouldn't this have been asked in the nfaa pro section???


Guess he is a fulltime archer now....he said he will be shooting some asa's this year on his facebook.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Aaron Groce said:


> no reo did not leave stinger it was just for a photo opt. go the to usa home page and you can see his pic he is shoting stingers


Maybe you will believe it right from REO himself. He posted this the other day.


Reo 
View Profile 
View Forum Posts 
Private Message 
Add as Contact 
Send Email 
WILDETHING Join Date May 2002 
Location Pocatello ,Idaho 
Posts 554 I have made a few changes for this year. You are right on with the stabilizer. I shot them and feel they will help me out in the wind and it seems to be windy at every FITA shoot this year. As for the web sight I have to get a little work done there because of the changes. I will also give credit because I also changed sights and releases this year. The one truth I will also let you all know about me I will never shoot something just for money. I have to believe it will help me win or it's not worth changing. I had a good friend and some of you may of heard of him Kurt Ethridge told me there is no amount of money worth loosing for. So I have to say if I'm changing it is a lot because I feel there products will help me win. The other part that you should all know is 90% of any money I ever get is from contingence. So to change to something that wouldn't help me win would just be dumb. So these are changes I'm really excited about and should make for a great upcoming year. Hope everyone gets a chance to try all of these products because it may help you score better to.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

God bless some of you guys are ridiculous. Is it really that big of a deal who he shoots for?? No. But some of us still like to know. 

300-60 are you sure the reason you stay away from AT isn't people that come hijack threads with senseless rambling that has nothing to do with the OP's questions?

Don't sound like much a pro to me....


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i dont see why anyone would really care, i mean if it became a trend to switch to fuse stabs, then yes, it might be a reasonable thing to switch to them , but each pro shoots what works for them. just because the pros shoot 30 back weights doesnt mean you have too. if all the pros do, then there must be a reason for it. i am just saying that we dont need to really post it up about one pro switching his stabilizer choice.


----------



## Reo (May 23, 2002)

I have to say the funny part of all these post are guys saying who cares what I shoot or what any pro does? I will tell you who cares other pro's, average shooters and fans. One reason these people want to know is to make sure that if I have found something that works well the may want to try it. I do get a chance to try stuff that a lot of others don't. I do watch what other pro's do to. I don't ever want to get to left behind. The other part is just fans of people and there sport. I think that every guy that says he doesn't care is a little different. People that care about there sport just want to know about the people in it. Look at how many people watched Labron James's deal as to were he would be playing.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

so are you planning on shooting some foam in 11 reo


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Reo said:


> I have to say the funny part of all these post are guys saying who cares what I shoot or what any pro does? I will tell you who cares other pro's, average shooters and fans. One reason these people want to know is to make sure that if I have found something that works well the may want to try it. I do get a chance to try stuff that a lot of others don't. I do watch what other pro's do to. I don't ever want to get to left behind. The other part is just fans of people and there sport. I think that every guy that says he doesn't care is a little different. People that care about there sport just want to know about the people in it. Look at how many people watched Labron James's deal as to were he would be playing.



My point exactly to all you haters and hateful "pro's" that bashed this guy for asking a question. Once again AT, if you don't like it, don't read, don't post about it, etc etc etc.... be nice to people


----------



## Reo (May 23, 2002)

Yep I will be shooting some rubber deer


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Reo said:


> Yep I will be shooting some rubber deer


Will you be going the K50 route or straight to the Open Pro class? (assuming you're going to shoot some ASA)


----------



## lojo (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for this post. Amateurs like myself don't have time or money to try out every item on the market. I definitely try to make the best choice possible for myself by researching, reading about, and asking questions of pros, semi-pros, or people who have a lot more experience than me in shooting. I won't shoot something just because its new or cool, but I will pay attention to what is being used the most and I will ask why that particular item is being chosen so much. I hope when I ask questions that I don't get treated so harshly. Also, if it's not tournament season, then the next best thing is to read about your favorite sport. I love archery and am really glad my husband got me started in it.


Reo said:


> I have to say the funny part of all these post are guys saying who cares what I shoot or what any pro does? I will tell you who cares other pro's, average shooters and fans. One reason these people want to know is to make sure that if I have found something that works well the may want to try it. I do get a chance to try stuff that a lot of others don't. I do watch what other pro's do to. I don't ever want to get to left behind. The other part is just fans of people and there sport. I think that every guy that says he doesn't care is a little different. People that care about there sport just want to know about the people in it. Look at how many people watched Labron James's deal as to were he would be playing.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

lojo said:


> Thanks for this post. Amateurs like myself don't have time or money to try out every item on the market. I definitely try to make the best choice possible for myself by researching, reading about, and asking questions of pros, semi-pros, or people who have a lot more experience than me in shooting. I won't shoot something just because its new or cool, but I will pay attention to what is being used the most and I will ask why that particular item is being chosen so much. I hope when I ask questions that I don't get treated so harshly. Also, if it's not tournament season, then the next best thing is to read about your favorite sport. I love archery and am really glad my husband got me started in it.


Lojo if ever get the chance to meet anyone of the Wildes. Intrduce yourself and say hello. I was lucky enough to have Dee (Reo Dad)on my pro am at my first ever national indoor event. He gave me tips I still use today. There awesome pros and ammbassadors to the sport. 
DB


----------



## lojo (Mar 13, 2009)

Daniel Boone, thanks for the post. I would love to meet and get tips from as many pros as I could. You also are a real postive, informative, encouraging individual on AT. I read your posts a lot. Thanks.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Heard he has already won with them!! Congrats Reo


----------

